# Greetings from Kwajalein Atoll!



## KwajDrafter (Aug 30, 2012)

_Yokwe_ (Marshallese for 'hello'), Brethren,

I was initiated, passed and raised at Triune Lodge #15 in San Antonio, also hold a dual and perpetual membership with Will Rogers Lodge #53 AF&AM in Claremore, Oklahoma. I'm also a Past Patron of Plano Chapter #703 OES in Plano (2007-08). I've been living and working as a civilian contractor for the U.S. Army at the Ronald Reagan Ballistic Missile Defense Test Site at Kwajalein Atoll, Marshall Islands for the past three years, but soon will be relocating back to the mainland in Huntsville, Alabama. We do have a small community of Masons here but not enough to establish a lodge; the remote location and transient population makes it difficult.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Sep 1, 2012)

Welcome to the Community!!


----------

